# New mod



## I81542 (8/1/17)

im am looking to invest in a new mod that gives more clouds, but is reasonable in price...can I get suggestions what to buy??? I am currently using the istick pico 75w with a melo 3 tank and some1 suggested I get the Evic Vtc mini...please can I get advise on this whether it's good choice for clouds???


----------



## kev mac (8/1/17)

I81542 said:


> im am looking to invest in a new mod that gives more clouds, but is reasonable in price...can I get suggestions what to buy??? I am currently using the istick pico 75w with a melo 3 tank and some1 suggested I get the Evic Vtc mini...please can I get advise on this whether it's good choice for clouds???


Hey mate,in my opinion a dual battery mod will enable you to up the power to help get the clouds. I just ordered the Alien 200w that has all the bells and whistles plus has gotten raves by reviewers.However I think you get most of the clouds from the atty.For instance the Moonshot rta. 
or the Beast or Baby beast rtas are renowned for the clouds and the ability to handle high watts ,and those cloud chasing builds sometimes need a hot ramp up ,hence the need for a dual battery mod with sufficient power.You can get the clouds with a single battery device but you'd go through your battery fast by maxing the power.Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (8/1/17)

I81542 said:


> im am looking to invest in a new mod that gives more clouds, but is reasonable in price...can I get suggestions what to buy??? I am currently using the istick pico 75w with a melo 3 tank and some1 suggested I get the Evic Vtc mini...please can I get advise on this whether it's good choice for clouds???



Clouds come from your atty and the build you put in it. If you're after clouds you'll need a dual battery mod at least to give your coils the boost they need to really produce clouds. 

As @kev mac mentioned, the smok alien is a good choice - especially if you get the kit (http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...-sir-vape-smok-alien-big-baby-beast-combo-kit) as it has all you need in one. 

Just get a silicone sleeve (also from Sir Vape) for the alien as its paint chips off really easily

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

